# Wade takes shot at Dirk...



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dwyane Wade has plenty of evidence to back his status as a clutch player, and he's not afraid to take a big shot. That holds off the court, as well. Take his disdain for Dallas' Dirk Nowitzki. "Dirk said that they gave us the championship last year," Wade said Thursday. "But he's the reason they lost the championship because he wasn't the leader he's supposed to be in the closing moments."
-- Pam Beach Post

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/scorecard/02/09/truth.rumors.nba/index.html


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Dwyane Wade has plenty of evidence to back his status as a clutch player, and he's not afraid to take a big shot. That holds off the court, as well. Take his disdain for Dallas' Dirk Nowitzki. "Dirk said that they gave us the championship last year," Wade said Thursday. "But he's the reason they lost the championship because he wasn't the leader he's supposed to be in the closing moments."
> -- Pam Beach Post
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/scorecard/02/09/truth.rumors.nba/index.html



Wade will shut up when he "leads" his team to the lotto, or an early playoff bounce.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn Wade is my boy and I dont want him talking like this. He should just let his game speak for itself.
Dirk is right though, the Mavs did let the Heat win.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He was only defending himself. I mean he prolly got tired of people saying they werent deserving of that championship and refs handed it to them.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Wade needs to get his team above .500 before he opens his mouth.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

wade has his ring, and dirk doesnt, thats the bottom line.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> wade has his ring, and dirk doesnt, thats the bottom line.


Can't deny that....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> wade has his ring, and dirk doesnt, thats the bottom line.


Get back to us in 5 months.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Ninjatune said:


> Get back to us in 5 months.


ill say it now, and ill say it again in 5 months, nash will get his ring.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> ill say it now, and ill say it again in 5 months, nash will get his ring.


Considering you have a club for the Toronto BlueJays making playoff next year, I am quite comfortable with your statement.

:cheers:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> wade has his ring, and dirk doesnt, thats the bottom line.



So hes alowed to say whatever he wants then I guess?............


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Considering you have a club for the Toronto BlueJays making playoff next year, I am quite comfortable with your statement.
> 
> :cheers:


No joke.... I'll take my chances. 
I'll expect you back here in 5 months for your helping of crow.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Was waiting for Cubes to fire back......



> I know Shaq appreciates your leadership as well. He called out your team a few weeks ago saying it was "embarassing'. Great leadership DWade. Your coach sat players for being fat. I guess you couldnt lead them away from the buffet.
> 
> You are an amazing player Dwayne. I love watching you shoot free throws. What you know about Dirk's leadership skills is non existent. You don't have a clue. Your ability to evaluate leadership skills....well you obviously have an overinflated value of your own. Did you take business classes at Marquette ?


We know Dirk isn't gonna say anything, but we can always count on Cubes to counter-punch. 
From www.blogmaverick.com


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

HB said:


> He was only defending himself. I mean he prolly got tired of people saying they werent deserving of that championship and refs handed it to them.


Defending himself against Dirk? What did Dirk say? Somebody please find a quote because I, as well as many Mavs fans on other boards, cannot find it. The only quote anyone can find is this:


> Here are Dirk's comments after Game 6 (about Wade):
> 
> "Yeah, they made some adjustments. I thought once they got back home, they were great, obviously Dwyane was great. After Game 2, whatever, he was unstoppable. He really, you know, really won them the Championship. You know, from Game 3 when we were up 10, he just took over since then. He never let up. He was great. "


So how did Dirk not give him credit. Again I ask, why is he defending himself against Dirk on this issue when Dirk never came out and said any issue about the officiating himself?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Was waiting for Cubes to fire back......
> 
> We know Dirk isn't gonna say anything, but we can always count on Cubes to counter-punch.
> From www.blogmaverick.com


lol...



> Dwayne I don't blame you for not looking at tapes of the finals. You obviously didn't. You would have seen your unbelievable skills and some other unbelievable elements that if I could discuss honestly here I would get fined for.


He's not allowed to criticize NBA, but he can still launch shots at players?

LOL...

I love his enthusiasm as an owner/fan.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

All homerism aside, what Wade said was true. I would say the samething if I was a Mavs, Hawks, Celtics, Bobcats, or a Lakers fan. There were moments in the series that Dirk could've come up, and win it, there were times where Howard and Jet were playing better than Dirk.

The reason why I feel Dwyane will catch heat for this is because he isn't the type of player to air a guy out, this is the first time he's done it since coming into the NBA, so people will be all over it.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Dwyane Wade can be a big a**hole sometimes, why would it be Dirk's fault that we lost the championships, he didn't play terribly, just wasnt the best ball he has played


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Colbert Nation can't be wrong.



p.s. add me to the list.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Good.. too bad Benga is gone for the rest of the season, i would love to see Benga throw his *** in the stands. :lol:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

melo4life said:


> he didn't play terribly, just wasnt the best ball he has played


wow wow.. seriously... he choked, if he grew some balls and asked for the ball more then i really think we would have had a better chance.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

dwyane wade's leadership must have been absent when the USA natl team couldnt get it done in japan. since him and his boy lebron ran the show for coach K and all. too bad guys like gilbert arenas, actually more cut out for intl ball, got cut so d-wade could get his minutes (eventually lost them to kirk hinrich). take away bennet salvatore and enforce the travel and d-wade suddenly isnt the best player in the league.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=PgRsbv3Iroo&mode=related&search=
http://youtube.com/watch?v=cFSd5YE63Dw


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:yawn:

When does the playoff start?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Ninjatune said:


> We know Dirk isn't gonna say anything, but we can always count on Cubes to counter-punch.


mavs fans count on cuban? :lol: :lol: 

cuban needs to stfu. says wade has no room to talk and cuban is dissin wade from his blog coz hes a bad-*** owner of a franchise - yes...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> mavs fans count on cuban? :lol: :lol:
> 
> cuban needs to stfu. says wade has no room to talk and cuban is dissin wade from his blog coz hes a bad-*** owner of a franchise - yes...


If you don't like Cuban, you don't have to read his blog. Simple as that.

If you don't like Fidel Castro, would you go visit his personal blog?

:chill:


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

HB said:


> He was only defending himself. I mean he prolly got tired of people saying they werent deserving of that championship and refs handed it to them.


I totaly agree.


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

kconn61686 said:


> dwyane wade's leadership must have been absent when the USA natl team couldnt get it done in japan. since him and his boy lebron ran the show for coach K and all. too bad guys like gilbert arenas, actually more cut out for intl ball, got cut so d-wade could get his minutes (eventually lost them to kirk hinrich). take away bennet salvatore and enforce the travel and d-wade suddenly isnt the best player in the league.


That’s true. I remember that. "That one of you who is faultless may throw the first stone"


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

edwardcyh said:


> If you don't like Cuban, you don't have to read his blog. Simple as that.
> 
> If you don't like Fidel Castro, would you go visit his personal blog?
> 
> :chill:


do u kno wat chill means?? why r u telling me to chill?

and wtf is fidel castro?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edward this dude thinks he is a thug, it's no use arguing with him.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> do u kno wat chill means?? why r u telling me to chill?
> 
> *and wtf is fidel castro*?


please tell me youre ****ing with me or 15 or younger...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> dwyane wade's leadership must have been absent when the USA natl team couldnt get it done in japan. since him and his boy lebron ran the show for coach K and all. too bad guys like gilbert arenas, actually more cut out for intl ball, got cut so d-wade could get his minutes (eventually lost them to kirk hinrich). take away bennet salvatore and enforce the travel and d-wade suddenly isnt the best player in the league.
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=PgRsbv3Iroo&mode=related&search=
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=cFSd5YE63Dw


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aySGUzzxjGE


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Wade needs to shut the **** up and not speak until he can lead his **** team to a .500+ record which he isn't doing right now. Yeah I loved what Cubes had to say, he is damn right! It's fun to watch Wade shoot free throws!

Seriously though, he needs to get his head out of his *** and let his game do the talking, he is a great player but come on dont condemn another player because your team isn't doing well.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Honestly, I dont think Wade has room to talk right now. The Mavs beat the Heat with Wade playing. Wade talks **** and obviously cant back it up. The Mavs are the better team in the better conference, even though the Heat have 2 superstars. You can complain about them not having Shaq most of the season, but since Wade is the Finals MVP, that means he has some leadership qualities. *I dont consider taking shots at other superstars leadership qualities*


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

yupp and he has a ring, and he didn't choke. but yes you are right.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> yupp and he has a ring, and he didn't choke. but yes you are right.


I'm talkin about his comments, not what he did last season...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

so he did all of that but still can't talk crap? but sure i agree with you, the Heat aren't doing well this year.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dirk played like an Mvp tonight against the Bucks. Gary Payton made probably the biggest shot of the finals last year.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

im still waiting for that parade that was planned after game 2 of the finals.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This is getting old soon. Wade defended his team, so did Dirk, let's move on now. Both are still very humble guys and they don't deserve this much talking about old topics.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

"You are an amazing player Dwayne. I love watching you shoot free throws" - Cuban

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*2. Dwyane Wade on his growing feud with Dirk Nowitzki: 
*
"The whole situation that happened with the Dallas situation, if anybody knows me, they know I'm not the guy who goes and says things in the paper back and forth. 

"But Dirk was taking shots at my team all summer. And my team, we really earned our championship. We won four games in a row. You don't do that by luck. I just felt it was time to stick up for my team and let 'em know that we are champions for a reason. I just said something. 

"I'm not going no further with it. I respect Dirk, I love him as a player, but I was just standing up for my team."

*3. Nowitzki on Wade:*

"I guess Dwyane didn't like what I said [about] how we feel that we lost the NBA Finals and that I said we feel like we gave it away a little bit, being up 2-0 and up 10 [points] with a couple minutes left in Game 3. I guess he reacted a little sensitive to that and came back at me. 

"I said something he didn't like, he said something I didn't like, but to me that's over now. We're focusing on basketball again. It's going to be obviously a great game on Thursday [in Dallas] when we see them at home.

"But I don't really look at it as a rivalry yet. We [only] played them once in the Finals."


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am saving my voice for Thursday night....

I won't hide it. I'll be showering DWade with the loudest boo's of my life.


----------

